# NFL Fans



## Cam1

I don't see the old thread anywhere :stu


Anyways, Percy Harvin to the Seahawks... Should make them better than they all ready are.


----------



## Buerhle

I agree


----------



## Buerhle

Sounds like the 'experts' like the 49ers Boldin pick-up more.

I like what Seattle has been doing though. 

Should be fun to follow. That division.


----------



## Zeppelin

Hopefully the Hawks will win there division and get home field advantage this year. And with Russell Wilson in his second year, the Hawks may be the best in the NFL.


----------



## Cam1

Ravens have lost Boldin, Ellerbe, Kreuger, Ray Lewis, and probably Ed Reed next... Ouch.


----------



## Cam1

Brady takes a pay cut and restructures his contract so the Pats can sign players to improve the team, but the Pats are doing nothing. Not too upset over Welker, but they can't match 2/12m? Surprised. Keeping my fingers crossed for Greg Jennings.


Edit: then the pats give Amendola the same annual money (6m) and 3 more years. Unwilling to give Welker more than 5m but no problem giving it to this guy? Strange.


----------



## Daveyboy

Jets... got David Garard...I know..lol


----------



## Limmy

Eagles got LB Connor Barwin, TE/FB James Casey, S Patrick Chung, CB Bradley Fletcher, LB Jason Phillips, DL Isaac Sopoaga, CB Cary Williams, and S Kenny Phillips

Feels good


----------



## Young Money

I'm so happy to be a falcons fan right now! Tony is coming back! Steven Jackson is nice too.


----------



## Under The Bridge

Young Money said:


> I'm so happy to be a falcons fan right now! Tony is coming back! Steven Jackson is nice too.


LOL Steven Jacksons' just as old as Michael Turner!


----------



## Limmy

Under The Bridge said:


> LOL Steven Jacksons' just as old as Michael Turner!


True, but he is still an upgrade from Turner


----------



## Limmy

would you guys be interested in a fantasy football league for next season?


----------



## dnunn128

Limmy said:


> would you guys be interested in a fantasy football league for next season?


I would be.


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> would you guys be interested in a fantasy football league for next season?


We had a couple leagues last year that are probably going to happen again.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> We had a couple leagues last year that are probably going to happen again.


ok cool! did you use a website? if so which 1?

Btw, NFL.com just release some power rankings:
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...ings-49ers-claim-no-1-amid-free-agency-frenzy

I pretty much agree with them, but would love to hear every1 else's thoughts


----------



## dnunn128

I think the Seahawks should be number 2 on that list. This coming from a Cowboy's fan.


----------



## Limmy

Madden cover voting has start incase anyone is interested

http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/feature/madden25cover?addata=espn


----------



## Limmy

just a reminder that the eagles are the best team in the league even if they were 4-12 last season


----------



## Limmy




----------



## Limmy

#Swag


----------



## Under The Bridge

*:O*



Limmy said:


> just a reminder that the eagles are the best team in the league even if they were 4-12 last season


Hahaha ur trippin dog 




Mike Vick= solid back up lol


----------



## Limmy

Under The Bridge said:


> Hahaha ur trippin dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Vick= solid back up lol


pshhhh Run-DMC got nothin on Shady


----------



## Under The Bridge

Yeah hes aight, but now that they switched back to McFaddens old scheme theres no stoppin him... The eagles don't even have an O line bro! #vickbreakshisribs


----------



## Limmy

Under The Bridge said:


> Yeah hes aight, but now that they switched back to McFaddens old scheme theres no stoppin him... The eagles don't even have an O line bro! #vickbreakshisribs


We got an O-Line, last year we only had 1 starter play, every1 else got injured  Jason Peters is the best tackle in the game, and Mathis is a top 5 guard








As for Vick, yeah, ur probably right, hes gonna get injured at some point xD, im just hoping we draft this guy next year! 









who do you thinks gonna start QB for the Raiders? Flynn or Pryor?


----------



## Under The Bridge

Limmy said:


> We got an O-Line, last year we only had 1 starter play, every1 else got injured  Jason Peters is the best tackle in the game, and Mathis is a top 5 guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Vick, yeah, ur probably right, hes gonna get injured at some point xD, im just hoping we draft this guy next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who do you thinks gonna start QB for the Raiders? Flynn or Pryor?


Peters is a beast and mathis was one of the best tackles in the league.


Jared Veldheer 6'8 321. I want it to be Pryor but I already know Flynns gonna start. And you guys lost Nnamdi.


----------



## Limmy

Under The Bridge said:


> Peters is a beast and mathis was one of the best tackles in the league.
> 
> 
> Jared Veldheer 6'8 321. I want it to be Pryor but I already know Flynns gonna start. And you guys lost Nnamdi.


Yeah, but Nnamdi was a different player when he was with the Eagles, he just wasn't playing good, and for all the money we were paying him, we had 2 let him go. Who knows, maybe we will end up drafting this Dee Millner kid, he looks good. Although, Dion Jordan is at the top of my wish list atm


----------



## Under The Bridge

Limmy said:


> Yeah, but Nnamdi was a different player when he was with the Eagles, he just wasn't playing good, and for all the money we were paying him, we had 2 let him go. Who knows, maybe we will end up drafting this Dee Millner kid, he looks good. Although, Dion Jordan is at the top of my wish list atm


True you guys had talent they just didn't have a scheme that fit the players. I wanted miller too but I know they're gonna draft sharif floyd or star lotulelei. You should hope they pick Jarvis Jones.


----------



## Limmy

Under The Bridge said:


> True you guys had talent they just didn't have a scheme that fit the players. I wanted miller too but I know they're gonna draft sharif floyd or star lotulelei. You should hope they pick Jarvis Jones.


I would feel bad about getting floyd or lotulelei though, they are both great players. Jarvis Jones is good, but i wouldnt pick him 4th overall, i think he is a mid round guy.


----------



## Under The Bridge

Limmy said:


> I would feel bad about getting floyd or lotulelei though, they are both great players. Jarvis Jones is good, but i wouldnt pick him 4th overall, i think he is a mid round guy.


Why would you feel bad about that? Honestly they should draft geno smith Vicks gonna play like sh*t again. Sharif floyds alot better, not statisticly but the fact the hes big, athletic, and played in a conference with the best O linemen. There wasn't alot of good O linemen in the pac 12 they're all 3rd or 4th rounders. I feel like hes just as good if not better than dion. Are you in a fantasy league? My friends do the draft in person but im moving in July.. I need a new league.


----------



## Limmy

Under The Bridge said:


> Why would you feel bad about that? Honestly they should draft geno smith Vicks gonna play like sh*t again. Sharif floyds alot better, not statisticly but the fact the hes big, athletic, and played in a conference with the best O linemen. There wasn't alot of good O linemen in the pac 12 they're all 3rd or 4th rounders. I feel like hes just as good if not better than dion. Are you in a fantasy league? My friends do the draft in person but im moving in July.. I need a new league.


Honestly, I think 4 is 2 high 4 any of the QBs in this class, its really not that strong, i'd rather wait until the second round and draft ej manuel, he looks like he could be a good fit 4 the eagles offense, ideally though i want 2 get johnny manziel in next years draft though, he looks like the real deal. 
Apparently they are gonna a FFL on here. I was just gonna join this 1


----------



## WhoDey85

James Harrison is about to be a Bengal. :yes

err nm, now they are saying Mike Brown low-balled him (as usual) on a contract.


----------



## Limmy

Schedule released!

So happy we got Redskins week 1!!!! Hoping RGIII is out


----------



## Buerhle

^ that schedule doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Limmy

Buerhle said:


> ^ that schedule doesn't look too bad.


yeah we got lucky i think, best thing though has gotta be facing the deadskins in week1


----------



## Limmy

also Jags just unveiled their new unis, thoughts?
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...nville-jaguars-unveil-their-new-team-uniforms


----------



## WhoDey85

Can't believe the draft is finally here. It's one of the best sports days of the year.


----------



## Limmy

WhoDey85 said:


> Can't believe the draft is finally here. It's one of the best sports days of the year.


got that right, got nfl network on atm, gonna be following it all day long


----------



## Limmy

MFW LANE JOHNSON 








Superbowl dis year


----------



## Limmy

Day 2 results:








Zach Ertz, TE, Stanford









Bennie Logan, DT, LSU

Chip must know what he is doing


----------



## Cam1

Heh, Stedmen Bailey and Tavon Austin still team mates.


----------



## Limmy

Lane Johnson OT Oklahoma (4)








Zach Ertz, TE, Stanford (35)








Bennie Logan, DT, LSU (67)








Matt Barkley, QB, USC (98)








Earl Wolff, S, NC State (136)








Joe Kruger, DE, Utah (212)








Jordan Poyer, CB, Oregon State (218)








David King, DE, Oklahoma (239)









#Swag #SuperBowlChamps








also more Limmy


----------



## Xtraneous

Too ready.


----------



## Limmy

Cant wait until football starts, I think Chip Kelly is gonna change the league


----------



## Limmy

LOL Titus Young got arrested twice in 15 hours xD


----------



## Limmy

damn!


----------



## Winds

Limmy said:


> LOL Titus Young got arrested twice in 15 hours xD


And he just got arrested again :no


----------



## Limmy

EastWinds said:


> And he just got arrested again :no


haha what a role model


----------



## Cam1

I really hope this Aaron Hernandez thing ends up being nothing involving him, though it seems unlikely so far. The Pats have like no one other than an injury prone Gronkowsi and an injury prone Amendola. Hopefully Dobson pans out, but still he will be a rookie. Not sure what to expect. The Pats defense should be solid this year, and I would be surprised if they're a top 5 run defense team this year. Can't wait for the season to get going.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> I really hope this Aaron Hernandez thing ends up being nothing involving him, though it seems unlikely so far. The Pats have like no one other than an injury prone Gronkowsi and an injury prone Amendola. Hopefully Dobson pans out, but still he will be a rookie. Not sure what to expect. The Pats defense should be solid this year, and I would be surprised if they're a top 5 run defense team this year. Can't wait for the season to get going.


At the end of the day though, they still have Brady, and if they have him, and he is playing like himself, they should win that division, and should be considered contenders


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> At the end of the day though, they still have Brady, and if they have him, and he is playing like himself, they should win that division, and should be considered contenders


Yeah, it's no doubt they will be contenders, especially with the crappy division they play in, but at this point in Brady's career it should be about winning superbowls now. I think not signing a legitimate WR will hurt them. To be honest the Patriots have underachieved in the playoffs a lot lately, since they let Moss go.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, it's no doubt they will be contenders, especially with the crappy division they play in, but at this point in Brady's career it should be about winning superbowls now. I think not signing a legitimate WR will hurt them. To be honest the Patriots have underachieved in the playoffs a lot lately, since they let Moss go.


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...andezs-house-searched-by-massachusetts-police

Not looking good on the Hernandez front though, its a shame, he really helped me fantasy wise last year :/


----------



## Zeppelin

I'm hoping for a Seahawks-Broncos Super Bowl this year with Seahawks winning it all. It would be a good game since the Broncos and Hawks used to be division rivals.

Seahawks seem to have a great roster this year. I can't wait to watch Russell Wilson again.


----------



## WhoDey85

Nice, the Bengals are going to be on Hard Knocks again in August. Now I just need to find somewhere to watch it. August is going to be killer T.V. time for me. Breaking Bad and Bengals Hard Knocks. :yes please.


----------



## Limmy

WhoDey85 said:


> Nice, the Bengals are going to be on Hard Knocks again in August. Now I just need to find somewhere to watch it. August is going to be killer T.V. time for me. Breaking Bad and Bengals Hard Knocks. :yes please.


 i love hard knocks! correct me if im wrong, but last time the bengals were on hard knocks, they were a surprise playoff team?


----------



## WhoDey85

Limmy said:


> i love hard knocks! correct me if im wrong, but last time the bengals were on hard knocks, they were a surprise playoff team?


Yeah that's right they were! Back in 09. It's a completely different team now, in just 4 years time. It should be a good one.


----------



## Limmy

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah that's right they were! Back in 09. It's a completely different team now, in just 4 years time. It should be a good one.


 i feel they will be a good team alot sooner than 4 years, they have a great team on both defense and offense, personally they are my pick to win that division, and I wouldnt be that surprised if they actually ended up winning the conference. Although I wouldnt say they are my first choice, they definitely have what it takes!


----------



## WhoDey85

Limmy said:


> i feel they will be a good team alot sooner than 4 years, they have a great team on both defense and offense, personally they are my pick to win that division, and I wouldnt be that surprised if they actually ended up winning the conference. Although I wouldnt say they are my first choice, they definitely have what it takes!


Oh yeah they will be real good in the next year or two. I just meant that they are a much different team from the team in 09 and that was just 4 years ago. 
They have been really hitting on the draft picks since then.


----------



## Limmy

AP was voted number 1 player, thoughts? 








I think it was a pretty easy decision

although, im surprised that Peyton Manning was number 2


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> AP was voted number 1 player, thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a pretty easy decision
> 
> although, im surprised that Peyton Manning was number 2


NFL loves Peyton Manking even though he sucks in the playoffs. If take Brady or Rodgers over him any day.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> NFL loves Peyton Manking even though he sucks in the playoffs. If take Brady or Rodgers over him any day.


ditto my top 10 list for this year is: 
1. Adrian Peterson
2. Tom Brady
3. Calvin Johnson
4. Aaron Rodgers
5. JJ Watt
6. Patrick Willis
7. Peyton Manning
8. Von Miller
9. Aldon Smith
10. Drew Brees

Although, i dont think Peyton sucks in the playoffs, I think you have to pin that lose to the Ravens on the Broncos D


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> ditto my top 10 list for this year is:
> 1. Adrian Peterson
> 2. Tom Brady
> 3. Calvin Johnson
> 4. Aaron Rodgers
> 5. JJ Watt
> 6. Patrick Willis
> 7. Peyton Manning
> 8. Von Miller
> 9. Aldon Smith
> 10. Drew Brees
> 
> Although, i dont think Peyton sucks in the playoffs, I think you have to pin that lose to the Ravens on the Broncos D


Eh, 9-11 in the playoffs with 8 seasons being eliminated in the first round, plus he's thrown as many picks as TDs (19). The year he won the SB was because of their RB (Addai?) and they played the Bears who were easily the worst SN team like... Ever.

I like the list. I think Matt Ryan is going to have a career year, win the MVP, and maybe even the Superbowl.


----------



## The Patriot

Looks like the University of Florida protected Hernandez too.

Tim Tebow couldn't stop Aaron Hernandez from slugging bouncer in 2007

Tim Tebow attempted to keep Aaron Hernandez out of trouble during a 2007 bar squabble while both were playing at the University of Florida, but not even the mild-mannered, Bible-toting quarterback could keep the hot-headed tight end from slugging a Gainesville, Fla., bouncer and puncturing his ear drum.

Still, after Tebow's efforts failed, it appears the school might have gotten Hernandez off the hook by reaching a settlement with the bouncer to keep him from pursuing charges, according to a supplemental investigation report on the altercation obtained by USA TODAY Sports.

Hernandez, a 17-year-old freshman at the time who had not even played a down for the Gators, got into an argument over an unpaid tab for two drinks, according to an incident report obtained by USA TODAY Sports. Hernandez was not of legal drinking age.

The report said a waitress at The Swamp Restaurant brought Hernandez the drinks, which he consumed before refusing to pay the bill. Bouncer Michael Taphorn confronted Hernandez, then asked him to leave. Outside the bar, Hernandez told police, Taphorn got into his face. When Taphorn turned to re-enter the bar, police said Hernandez hit him on the side of the head.

According to the report, Hernandez did not deny throwing the punch.

The original incident report lists Tebow only as "Witness 1," but his identity has been verified to USA TODAY Sports by Gainesville Police Department spokesman Ben Tobias and the supplemental report. Tebow, according to the supplemental report, "was concerned that his name would get out to the media as being involved in the incident," and that's why he was anonymously listed as a witness.

The incident took place around 1 a.m. ET, and Hernandez left the area immediately after the altercation. When a responding officer could not locate him, the officer interviewed Tebow, who said he tried to resolve the problem, according to the supplemental report. Tebow said he urged Hernandez to leave peacefully and tried to make arrangements to pay the bill. Later, when police interviewed Hernandez, Tebow was present.

Taphorn declined immediate medical treatment, but when he was examined the next day by doctors, they discovered that his right ear drum had been broken, an injury that would take four to six weeks to heal, the incident report said.

Curiously, police said Taphorn was adamant about pressing charges when he first spoke to officers, but when police followed up with Taphorn, he told them "that he may request the charges be dropped," an investigator wrote in the supplemental report. He added: "Taphorn did state that he had been contacted by legal staff and coaches with UF and that they may be working on an agreement. However, nothing is finalized."

"I advised him that if this was his final decision that he would have to contact the State Attorney's office," the investigator wrote.

Athough police recommended a felony assault charge against Hernandez, a juvenile at the time, no charge was lodged.

When reached by USA TODAY Sports by phone Tuesday, a man who said he was Michael Taphorn said, "I think you have the wrong person," but a database has a phone number for him that matches a contact number on the police report. That number is no longer his, but the same report did have his current phone number. Taphorn denied working at the restaurant.

Hernandez, now 23, has been charged with the murder of 27-year-old semipro football player Odin Lloyd. Hernandez, who has pleaded not guilty, is being held without bail in a Massachusetts jail. The Boston Globe has reported that Hernandez also is being investigated in connection with a July 2012 double homicide in Boston.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/2013/07/02/aaron-hernandez-ti m-tebow-barfight/2483559/

Tebow's NFL career continues and Hernandez ends.


----------



## Limmy

http://visual.ly/nfl-player-arrests-2000?view=true

this is pretty cool, it shows all arrests on NFL players by team since 2000


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Vikes over/under 10 wins???


----------



## Limmy

MrFunnyPants said:


> Vikes over/under 10 wins???


Under, losing Harvin is gonna be big this season, now the only threat on offense is Peterson.


----------



## Cam1

Almost time for 2013-2014 Pick 'em!! Yay


----------



## millenniumman75

Limmy said:


> http://visual.ly/nfl-player-arrests-2000?view=true
> 
> this is pretty cool, it shows all arrests on NFL players by team since 2000


:lol I love all the litte icons.

Seven arrests on my Cardiac Cats in a three month period in 2006!

I noticed Aaron Hernandez got a fist.....it was more than a fist! :eek


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Limmy said:


> Under, losing Harvin is gonna be big this season, now the only threat on offense is Peterson.


Vikes played much better without Harvin as Ponder was allowed to spread the ball around. With the emergence of Jarius Wright and Kyle Rudolph + the addition of Greg Jennings and Cordarrelle Patterson + return of Greg Childs they will go over 10 wins.


----------



## Limmy

MrFunnyPants said:


> Vikes played much better without Harvin as Ponder was allowed to spread the ball around. With the emergence of Jarius Wright and Kyle Rudolph + the addition of Greg Jennings and Cordarrelle Patterson + return of Greg Childs they will go over 10 wins.


 never heard of Jarius Wright. Rudolph is a great TE but I think Greg Jennings is past his prime, and Cordarrelle Patterson is just a rookie, I dont expect a big year out of him this year, but I think he will be great in a few years. The Vikings are a good team, its just I dont see them competing with the "upper-tier" teams in the Conference (Packers, 49ers, Seahawks, Falcons, Saints, Giants, Redskins) I think they are a more of a team that is on the Playoff bubble along with the Cowboys, Bears, Bucs, Rams, Lions, and Eagles

My prediction for them:
Loss @ Lions (0-1)
Loss @ Bears (0-2)
Win v Browns (1-2)
Win v Steelers (2-2)
Win v Panthers (3-2)
Loss @ Giants (3-3)
Loss v Packers (3-4)
Win @ Cowboys (4-4)
Loss v Redskins (4-5)
Loss @ Seahawks (4-6)
Loss @ Packers (4-7)
Win v Bears (5-7)
Loss @ Ravens (5-8 )
Win v MY Eagles :c (6-8 )
Win @ Bengals (7-8 )
Win v Lions (8-8 )


----------



## Deception

Can football season start already, ****.


----------



## Cam1

IDK if I'll root for the Sea Hawks or the Falcons in the NFC this year, I like them both a lot.


----------



## Cam1

Bold prediction time.

Matt Ryan: NFL MVP, Superbowl Ring, Superbowl MVP this year. All 3.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

Percy Harvin possibly out for the season BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHA!


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> IDK if I'll root for the Sea Hawks or the Falcons in the NFC this year, I like them both a lot.


y not the eagles? :C


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> y not the eagles? :C


I'd make an Eagles prediction but you would not like it lol.

Also sucks that Maclin is out for the season.


----------



## Cam1

SI had the Patriots team defense ranked 7th best in the NFL. This group should be really good, especially with stopping the run. Wouldn't be surprised if they're one of the best run d teams in the league. Good to see some defense in NE again.


----------



## tilo brown eyes

I love NFL but I have no idea what you people are talking about. So I'm going to take my leave......ciao


----------



## Evo1114

Go Pack Go! 

I'm a little concerned with all the injuries they are suffering through preseason. But last time they had a ton of injuries they won the Super Bowl.

It will be interesting to see what they can do with some (hopefully) capable runners. (Although, there really is no predicting how capable the 2 rookies can be).


----------



## The Patriot

Patriots football is back. Patriot Loud Patriot Proud. I know its only PreSeason but we are up 24-13, Ah but is Tebow really coming in? haha I am uncertain how to feel, they say he will be in the game. Lets get this going, can't wait for the regular season. Patriots fans what is your season Prediction. 

Patriots will be 9-2 at best I would say maybe 10-3. I won't Jinx it though. I cannot wait to see us back on when the season actually counts, looking forward to wait we can bring, hopefully we are consistent this year and our defense is healthy, Brady really will need help this year, guys need to step up and provide assistance. 

Tebow needs help too and it will be imperative that guys also step up when he's out there and give him the space to move and help him get settled, lets get the clinks out of the way, back to the game. Go Pats Go

Sacking is going to be Tebow's Achlees heel, he just got sacked, going to have to be careful. Nice to see Sports Illustrated rank us #7 in Defense, par we stay healthy and block the running game. 

Its Preseason so going to give Tebow some time to get himself together, anyways Tom will be our main star anyways so lets see what happens.Eagles cutting the lead, Tebow needs that protection, with the preseason we have a chance to work on his issues, get him settled, he's still got his old habits. 

Need to turn that around, help him develop his throwing, help him move out of the pocket, give him area's in which to throw. 31-22 . Preseason okay I get it but it shows what we've worked on in the off season, can't let them close the gap Patriots


----------



## Cam1

Tebow, Tebow, Tebow. All I'm hearing about watching this game. Who really cares, he's terrible and will likely be cut before the pre-season is over.

Lagarrette Blount is looking really damn good in this game. Tough to judge how these young receivers have been doing because Tebow is such a brutal passer. Hopefully Mallets noggin is okay, I'm sure it's nothing too serious.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Tebow, Tebow, Tebow. All I'm hearing about watching this game. Who really cares, he's terrible and will likely be cut before the pre-season is over.
> 
> Lagarrette Blount is looking really damn good in this game. Tough to judge how these young receivers have been doing because Tebow is such a brutal passer. Hopefully Mallets noggin is okay, I'm sure it's nothing too serious.


Its Tebow baby Tebow  jk. for all intense and purpose I really thought they were going to make Tebow a TE and not a Quarterback but yeah at this point Belichick is smart enough to know that he needs to cut Tebow, as Matt Damon said in an interview.

We've had 12 years of Tom Brady, we need to appreciate what we have because one day he won't be around anymore. Yes we can't afford another Mallet, agree hopefully he's okay. Blount is a keeper for sure, he really stepped up.

Haha No love for Tebow, Patriots wasted time with him and he's wasting there time. Same player he's always been. No Tebow.


----------



## The Patriot

Yes Pre Season but Patriots win, all I care about is seeing Tom Brady back out there, I'll let the Pre season pass, watch and learn what these guys are doing but all I care about is that New England has what it takes and can head into the regular season with confidence. With our Defense I believe we can. Go Patriots Go


----------



## BTAG

My Chargers have absolutely no depth. The Seahawks killed our second and third teams, but I'm optimistic after watching our first team defense shut down Russell Wilson. He evaded a couple sacks, but they couldn't go anywhere against our young defense. We may have lost 10-31, but we won 3-0 if you only count the starters. Please give Phil have more than 0.5 seconds to throw King,Chad,Nick,Jeromey, and DJ. The whole season comes down to how the revamped O-line plays.


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> Yes Pre Season but Patriots win, all I care about is seeing Tom Brady back out there, I'll let the Pre season pass, watch and learn what these guys are doing but all I care about is that New England has what it takes and can head into the regular season with confidence. With our Defense I believe we can. Go Patriots Go


Same. I'm liking how good the Patriots run game should be this year, if Blount can keep it up this preseason it would be awesome to have him behind Ridley. Also sure the passing attack might decline a little bit, but I still expect Brady will put up big numbers regardless of who's out there. The defense is much improved and a lot of these guys aren't even at the prime of their careers yet. It's just a matter of playing well in the big games for the Patriots.


----------



## Cam1

Lol.


----------



## Limmy




----------



## Limmy

I think Desean is gonna have a great season this year


----------



## Limmy

This is a beautiful thing


----------



## Cam1

Just cut Tebow now and get it over with.


----------



## Cam1

SI has Patriots over Seahawks in the SB, interesting.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Just cut Tebow now and get it over with.


I think you may have got your wish, you'll have to double check but hearing now that the Patriots have cut Tebow. Never mind I double checked, its been reported on nfl.com okay so yeah he's outta there.


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> I think you may have got your wish, you'll have to double check but hearing now that the Patriots have cut Tebow. Never mind I double checked, its been reported on nfl.com okay so yeah he's outta there.


Yay! Patriots also cut Zolton Mesko, surprising, thought he was pretty good. I guess it was due to salary cap reasons and they have Ryan who is younger and pretty good. He has such an awesome name though, I will miss it


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Yay! Patriots also cut Zolton Mesko, surprising, thought he was pretty good. I guess it was due to salary cap reasons and they have Ryan who is younger and pretty good. He has such an awesome name though, I will miss it


Zolton The Magnificent, love the way that name sounds too, when I was a kid I knew a guy named Zolts so it makes me think of him, Yeah I don't see any reason they should have cut him beyond Salary Cap reasons. Kraft had all the players over for a BBQ apparently, Kraft had his collar popped.

So yeah I can't wait for Sunday. We are going to have Buffalo Wings.

Patriot Loud Patriot Proud.


----------



## foe

Until yesterday I didn't realized football season starts tonight. I have no clue who's the Super Bowl favorites, who's gonna be the MVP but I'll still try to watch at least 1 game each week.


----------



## foe

I gotta get up at 5:30 in the morning tomorrow, and with this weather delay I think I might miss the second half.


----------



## ASB20

Between Antonio Gates, Jimmy Graham, and now Julius Thomas here doing absolute work in the first half in a breakout performance for Denver, I have to wonder how long it is before every NFL team just turns to ex-hoops players for tight ends...


----------



## The Patriot

The Ryan Seacrest Curse is real. Peyton Manning would like to thank the following for The Broncos good fortunes tonight. 

. The Crest Curse. 
. Football on his Phone
. That sexy blonde cheerleader

We all know who the Ravens fans are going to blame for this one.... Ryan SeaCrest. Peyton Manning vs Flaccid Flacco. Peyton 1- Flaccid Flacco 0


----------



## ASB20

7 TDs, mother of God. Peyton doesn't look his age. The guy is en flambe tonight.


----------



## The Patriot

49-27 wow I was way off, I thought this was going to be a low scoring game, Ryan Seacrest seriously cursed the Ravens last night, and Rain Delays, Wes Welker did better after he washed the Remnants of Tom Brady's hair gel off his hands, speaking of Brady, he shed a few tears as did I watching Welker in a Broncos Uniform. 

Julius Thomas was a beast last night. I'm annoyed, its not even one game into the NFL's regular season and already you have people predicting MVP's, Michael Irvin said he's taking Dez Bryant as MVP, another said Peyton Manning, why? because he got 7 TD's, so did John Elway, Peyton played great last night but 7 TD's doesn't make him an MVP. 

Lets worry about MVP's later on. And the NFL Network should stick to Football not legal analysis, who cares what they think about The Aaron Hernandez situation.


----------



## Cam1

Broncos offense is so good. Wonder if the offense could have a year statistically similar to the 07 Patriots. Definitely talented enough - and off to a great start. Also they were missing Champ Bailey and Von Miller and a couple others on defense. Yikes, this team should be really good. Though Peyton Manning usually sucks in the playoffs, this team seems too good for another one and done.


----------



## The Patriot

Who's ready for some Patriots football? :boogie:boogie I know my fellow Patriot fans are, any predictions for today's game? who's going to score the first touchdown, how many TD passes will Brady have? Who will catch the most TD passes? I am just in the moment, I am not going to look at how well the Patriots will do later, I'm more concerned with how they play today, and each time they are on the field I will be looking for signs of improvement from the previous game. 

So Patriot Nation who's in? are you in? are you ready? 

I say Buffalo will score the first TD but we will answer backI say Brady will throw 4 TD passes, I don't care about competing with Peyton Manning over who has the most TD passes, all I care about is that we win, as the season progresses then I will look at where Brady is and how many yards he's earned this year etc. I say that Aaron Dobson will have 2 TD catches 

All I'm really concerned about is them showing up and actually being prepared and getting it done on the field, Lagarrette Blount will run in the most Touchdowns. Excited for today and I know you are Patriot fans so lets do this. 

All the best to anyone who's team is playing today. I'm going to follow The Patriots game and of course hope that who ever is on my pick em list wins today. Now in General Who's Read for some Football? haha I see one person is already excited


----------



## AliBaba

ZOMG I'm so excited:yay


----------



## ASB20

Oh man, Jags got 2 points and didn't even make it past midfield in the first half...

It's gonna be a long year. Clowney/Bridgewater better be worth it.


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> SI has Patriots over Seahawks in the SB, interesting.


They are wrong. Seahawks going to beat the the Patriots :b


----------



## John310

ASB20 said:


> Oh man, Jags got 2 points and didn't even make it past midfield in the first half...
> 
> It's gonna be a long year. Clowney/Bridgewater better be worth it.


2 years ago it was 'Suck for Luck'

What will it be this year 'Clown for Clowney'??

Paying the price for staying up for the Cowboys Giants game. UK here....long night....even longer day


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> They are wrong. Seahawks going to beat the the Patriots :b


Haha, well good thing there are still 15 games left until the playoffs cause both looked pretty crappy against mediocre teams. I can't wait for next Sunday Night, 49ers/Seahawks - should be awesome. Easily my favorite match-up right now.


----------



## Limmy

1 down, 15 to go


----------



## BTAG

Being a Chargers fan is literally the worst thing in the world. I've never gotten more furious in my life,than the few times every damn year that we blow a massive lead.


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> Haha, well good thing there are still 15 games left until the playoffs cause both looked pretty crappy against mediocre teams. I can't wait for next Sunday Night, 49ers/Seahawks - should be awesome. Easily my favorite match-up right now.


I have to work that evening :cry.

So I'm going to have to record it and watch it when i get off....


----------



## Jesuszilla

BTAG said:


> Being a Chargers fan is literally the worst thing in the world. I've never gotten more furious in my life,than the few times every damn year that we blow a massive lead.


As a Texans fan I was furious the first half and a part of the 3rd quarter. But if the Texans that finished the game plays that way all season and doesn't break down like last year. They'll have a hell of a season.

That loss though happens quite a lot with the Chargers they had a very similar game against the Broncos last year. 28-35 I think.


----------



## BTAG

Jesuszilla said:


> As a Texans fan I was furious the first half and a part of the 3rd quarter. But if the Texans that finished the game plays that way all season and doesn't break down like last year. They'll have a hell of a season.
> 
> That loss though happens quite a lot with the Chargers they had a very similar game against the Broncos last year. 28-35 I think.


24-35. I remember that game well unfortunately. In the playoffs against the Patriots, Marlon McCree intercepted Tom Brady, and just had to lay down and the game was over, and he instead went for individual glory, and fumbled it. We lost to the Jets in the playoffs after missing several field goals. We had probably the most talented roster in the league those years, and humiliating losses to show for it. A couple years later, we had the #1 offense and #1 defense, and didn't make the playoffs. We went through 5 different long snappers. Now we're habitually gaining big leads just to heartbreakingly squander them. There are very few things harder than being a fan of this franchise.


----------



## Limmy

BTAG said:


> Being a Chargers fan is literally the worst thing in the world. I've never gotten more furious in my life,than the few times every damn year that we blow a massive lead.


 atleast you know not to get your hopes up for week two, Chip Kelly will be too fast for you! (im a poet #swag)













#ThankYouDesean 
#FastestManInTheNFL


----------



## Limmy




----------



## Limmy




----------



## Zeppelin

Welcome to Seattle, SF 49ers. You will lose.


----------



## Eimaj

You're right, Seattle is a tough place to play.


----------



## ASB20

I am so excited that my Jags will be in the Hell's Sports Bar game of the week vs. Oakland this week!

First team to a field goal wins! (Better be the Raiders - can't jeopardize those #1 overall pick odds. If I have to sit through 2014 with Blaine Gabbert, I will eat my own eyeballs.)


----------



## Limmy

PFF Ranked all the first round rookies based on how they did in week 1:
https://www.profootballfocus.com/blog/2013/09/11/first-rounders-in-focus-week-1/

1. Star Lotulelei (DT, CAR) +3.3
2. Lane Johnson (OT, PHI) +3.1
3. Sheldon Richardson (DE, NYJ) +2.3
4. Chance Warmack (OG, TEN) +2.0
5. EJ Manuel (QB, BUF) +1.4 
5. Tavon Austin (WR, STL) +1.4
7. Tyler Eifert (TE, CIN) +1.3 
8. DeAndre Hopkins (WR, HOU) +1.2 
9. Shariff Floyd (DT, MIN) +0.8
10. Cordarrelle Patterson (WR, MIN) +0.4 
10. Eric Reid (S, SF) +0.4 
12. Dee Milliner (CB, NYJ) -0.3
12. Desmond Trufant (CB, ATL) -0.3
14. Ziggy Ansah (DE, DET) -0.4
14. Matt Elam (S, BAL) -0.4 
14. Justin Pugh (OT, NYG) -0.4
17. Xavier Rhodes (CB, MIN) -0.7
18. Travis Frederick (C, DAL) -1.0
19. Sylvester Williams (DT, DEN) -1.1 
20. Jarvis Jones (OLB, PIT) -1.2 
21. Kenny Vaccaro (S, NO) -1.3 
21. Luke Joeckel (OT, JAX) -1.3
23. Eric Fisher (OT, KC) -1.5
24. DJ Haden (CB, OAK) -1.6
24. Alec Ogletree (LB, STL) -1.6
26. Dion Jordan (DE, MIA) -1.7
26. Kyle Long (OG, CHI) -1.7
28. Datone Jones (DE, GB) -2.3 
29. Bjorn Werner (OLD, IND) -3.0
30. DJ Fluker (OT, SD) -3.7

(Barkevious Mingo (Browns) and Jonathan Cooper (Cardinals) aren't included because they were out with injuries)

Good to see Lane Johnson ranked so high, great debut for him!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Havent given up on the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Cam1

Wow, Colts just traded for Trent Richardson.


----------



## BTAG

The Browns are so incredibly stupid. Last years 3rd pick for what will probably be a pick in the 20's.


----------



## minimized

I am glad I'm not a Browns fan.


----------



## Cam1

There defense is actually pretty good and young. Maybe the plan is to tank to get Bridgewater - though I doubt they can out tank the Jaguars, and draft a WR in the first round. 

Either way, Hoyer is starting at QB next week and Trent is gone, makes me feel safer about my eliminator pick :lol


----------



## WhoDey85

Yeah I think they are trying to tank for Johnny Football. I was shocked when I heard about this. This is crazy, even for the Browns.


----------



## BTAG

They're probably hoping to get Clowney first, and with the mid rounder get Manziel, since several teams have already called him undraftable due to his behavior. I think if they end up with the first pick, they'd be idiotic to not get Teddy Bridgewater. He's too good of a prospect to pass up.


----------



## ASB20

Cam1 said:


> There defense is actually pretty good and young. Maybe the plan is to tank to get Bridgewater - *though I doubt they can out tank the Jaguars*, and draft a WR in the first round.
> 
> Either way, Hoyer is starting at QB next week and Trent is gone, makes me feel safer about my eliminator pick :lol


We get to fight the Browns for that title on Dec. 1. Battle for the Suck.

*Bring it, Browns.*


----------



## Limmy

Yeahhhhh


----------



## millenniumman75

Still shocked at the Bengals win yesterday :stu


----------



## Cam1

Cam1 said:


> Bold prediction time.
> 
> Matt Ryan: NFL MVP, Superbowl Ring, Superbowl MVP this year.


:lol


----------



## Eimaj

^^^ Stranger things have happened. But, yeah, doesn't look good right now. Maybe they'll win 11 straight.


----------



## Cam1

This was pretty ridiculous: http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/...-green-to-raise-awareness-for-mental-illness/


----------



## A name

If the Bucs lose next Sunday I'll be surprised if Schiano has a job. Well, actually I'm surprised he still has one right now. Being a huge douche and your team sucking usually isn't a good combination if you want to keep your coaching job.


----------



## Limmy

Soon...


----------



## WhoDey85

Damn, Megatron was in full beast mode today.


----------



## NicoShy

Elite quarterback :roll


----------



## cmed

Can't believe the Jets beat the Pats :yay Although they did get off easy with that penalty call after the missed field goal. 

Glad they finally have a qb with an arm. All those years with Pennington and Sanchez :sigh That 1-year rental of Brett Favre doesn't count.


----------



## WhoDey85

Word is Geno Atkins has a torn ACL. Absolutely devastating.


----------



## foe

I can't name a single defender on the Panthers defensive unit, yet those dudes are shutting teams down. 5 straight wins and not allowing opponents to score more than 1 TD yet in all 6 wins.


----------



## Limmy




----------



## millenniumman75

Limmy said:


>


He looks more and more like his brother :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah I think they are trying to tank for Johnny Football. I was shocked when I heard about this. This is crazy, even for the Browns.


That is a sick thing to do.

Everybody knows he is the Justin Bieber of Football at the moment! :roll

***I am upset that the Bengals lost in overtime to the Baltimore Ravens, but they are defending Super Bowl champs, so it's not as bad.


----------



## PoppinSmoke

Plus it was a divisional game so anything could happen.


----------



## Limmy




----------



## Limmy




----------



## gusstaf

All I have to say is, this is a very, very depressing year to be a Vikings fan.


----------



## Limmy

gusstaf said:


> All I have to say is, this is a very, very depressing year to be a Vikings fan.


Hey look on the bright side, atleast your not a Jaguars fan, where every year is a disappointing year


----------



## ASB20

Well, 99 wasn't, Limmy...

****, it's been a while.


----------



## Terranaut

Prediction: the NY Giants "back in" to the playoffs and win the Super Bowl at home in NJ being the miracle workers once again. Go Big Blue.


----------



## Phanatic26

Terranaut said:


> Prediction: the NY Giants "back in" to the playoffs and win the Super Bowl at home in NJ being the miracle workers once again. Go Big Blue.


For a few weeks there when they finally stated winning I told someone "here we go again. they'll sneak in and win the Super Bowl."

Doesn't look like it this year.

Go Pats! :boogie


----------



## WhoDey85

Oh man I just saw this. Poor Vernon Davis.


----------



## Terranaut

Phanatic26 said:


> For a few weeks there when they finally stated winning I told someone "here we go again. they'll sneak in and win the Super Bowl."
> 
> Doesn't look like it this year.
> 
> Go Pats! :boogie


They got bad calls that made the difference in the second Dallas game. And in both games with Dallas, Dallas played "rip the ball out of the other guy's hands while he's tied up by others". That is not really football. That's more like backyard free-for-all. I wrote to Commisioner Goodell complaining about that--that it changes the game to something else when that is not a foul. If the ball is coming loose anyway--like what happened against the Skins in their last drive where the Giant player used both hands to simply take the ball from an otherwise bobbling player, that's fine. But IMO ripping the ball out of a runner's hands with both hands should not be allowed. The Cowboys knew that the Giants Wilson promised he wouldn't fumble--which was a stupid move to tell the press--and that Tom Coughlin would over-react and bench this talented potential super-achiever. Sure enough on his first carry they two-hand ripped the ball out of his arm while on the way to the ground being tackled and scored an easy 7. The psychological game they played has worked, but it's a disgrace. And the Giants were either tied or ahead at times so they could have won. If they had won game one instead of having the ball yanked out with two hands three times, they'd have the upper hand now. Is this now yankball?


----------



## Terranaut

WhoDey85 said:


> Oh man I just saw this. Poor Vernon Davis.


Hahahahaha. The first scrotum tackle I've ever seen. I hope it doesn't become a trend. But ya never know. I guess you could say he got "sacked".


----------



## WhoDey85

Terranaut said:


> Hahahahaha. The first scrotum tackle I've ever seen. I hope it doesn't become a trend. But ya never know. I guess you could say he got "sacked".


:lol


----------



## Evo1114

An EPIC Thursday night football showdown tonight! THIS is why I shelled out that extra $ for the NFL Network.

Get pumped!


----------



## Limmy

Evo1114 said:


> An EPIC Thursday night football showdown tonight! THIS is why I shelled out that extra $ for the NFL Network.
> 
> Get pumped!


got that right! doesnt get much better than this! two teams battling for the #1 pick! lol, at least i will be fun to watch the best blooper show in the NFL


----------



## Zeeshan

Limmy said:


> got that right! doesnt get much better than this! two teams battling for the #1 pick! lol, at least i will be fun to watch the best blooper show in the NFL


Oh I thought you only watched nick foles on replay over and over again


----------



## Limmy

Zeeshan said:


> Oh I thought you only watched nick foles on replay over and over again


occasionally it is healthy to stop watching perfection over and over again, and have a chuckle at the less good teams


----------



## Zeeshan

Limmy said:


> occasionally it is healthy to stop watching perfection over and over again, and have a chuckle at the less good teams


He is the Jim Carey of football


----------



## Phanatic26

How 'bout this Eagles game?


----------



## WhoDey85

Phanatic26 said:


> How 'bout this Eagles game?


Now that would be fun to play in.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Worst losing game in history for Cowboys tonight. :fall


----------



## Thedood

CopadoMexicano said:


> Worst losing game in history for Cowboys tonight. :fall


Yeah, that was really rough. I actually sort of feel bad for Romo. this kind of **** always happens. He's a very very good quarterback and while I usually don't believe in the whole "choking" concept, he does it time and time again.


----------



## Limmy

CopadoMexicano said:


> Worst losing game in history for Cowboys tonight. :fall


top kek


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Limmy said:


> top kek


Well maybe to the younger generation Cowboys suck but not for me. Theyre a winning team of the 90's not 2000's imo. They were Americas team and many teams feared to play them. Its been too long since the cowboys have won a superbowl or playoff/wildcard game. I can say Kansas city chiefs suck because well they were winless for many years


----------



## HurtsDonut

Limmy said:


>


I approve, Go Birds!


----------



## Buerhle

Write it down:

nY Jets next season: 7-9

(you heard it here 1st.)


----------



## Evo1114

I have a ticket to Sunday's playoff game in Green Bay! :clap

Hopefully that high temp of -8 forecasted on Monday doesn't sneak in on Sunday instead!


----------



## Buerhle

Evo1114 said:


> I have a ticket to Sunday's playoff game in Green Bay! :clap
> 
> Hopefully that high temp of -8 forecasted on Monday doesn't sneak in on Sunday instead!


Extremely jealous.

I've been to preseason game there. I love Lambeau.


----------



## Evo1114

Buerhle said:


> Extremely jealous.
> 
> I've been to preseason game there. I love Lambeau.


I have never been to a game there, but I did go to the Super Bowl victory celebration a few years back. It was around -5 degrees that day...it was miserable. At least I know from that though that the 18 degrees expected on Sunday is doable.


----------



## millenniumman75

OMG - we're a decent team :cry :cry :cry! I can't believe it.










We haven't been 11-5 since 2005......AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND

*For the first time in franchise history, we made the playoffs three years in a row!*

If they beat the Chargers on Sunday, it'll be the first playoff win since 1990!


----------



## WhoDey85

Wow what a comeback in the first game! 

I think I would have let the Saints score a touchdown if I was the Eagles when the Saints were in gimme field goal range. They would have probably been down 8 points at that point with over a minute left with the ball. I guess the Saints could have gone down purposely instead of scoring a touchdown though.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG - we're a decent team :cry :cry :cry! I can't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't been 11-5 since 2005......AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND
> 
> *For the first time in franchise history, we made the playoffs three years in a row!*
> 
> If they beat the Chargers on Sunday, it'll be the first playoff win since 1990!


Lets do this!!!


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Let's do this!!!


 I am still torn between TV and radio. Dave Lapham is a hoot on the radio - I like his insight :lol.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> I am still torn between TV and radio. Dave Lapham is a hoot on the radio - I like his insight :lol.


Yeah Dave Lapham is pretty good but I believe football was meant for TV. A match made in heaven if you will. I would say you could do both but the signals are so far off from each other aren't they?


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah Dave Lapham is pretty good but I believe football was meant for TV. A match made in heaven if you will. I would say you could do both but the signals are so far off from each other aren't they?


 Yeah. I think TV is behind.

Still, it's a playoff game - might as well watch it on TV. Kroger and Procter&Gamble bought the extra tickets so we could see it.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah. I think TV is behind.
> 
> Still, it's a playoff game - might as well watch it on TV. Kroger and Procter&Gamble bought the extra tickets so we could see it.


Yes thank you Kroger and P&G! I couldn't afford tickets.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Yes thank you Kroger and P&G! I couldn't afford tickets.


 That's actually the NFL that did it. Indianapolis and another city had the exact same problem. In this economy, the NFL should have known better.
Tickets are tickets.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> That's actually the NFL that did it. Indianapolis and another city had the exact same problem. In this economy, the NFL should have known better.
> Tickets are tickets.


Correct. If it wasn't for Kroger and P&G we wouldn't be seeing the game at all. I couldn't afford tickets so I'm thankful that they bought the rest of them up.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Correct. If it wasn't for Kroger and P&G I wouldn't be seeing the game at all.


 Nope. 
I meant that the tickets were already too high. Cincinnati games don't come on TV that often, which already makes me sick. Then, this game, a rare thing to occur, and we "still" don't get to see it even if it is a playoff game? That's a mean thing to do.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> Nope.
> I meant that the tickets were already too high. Cincinnati games don't come on TV that often, which already makes me sick. Then, this game, a rare thing to occur, and we "still" don't get to see it even if it is a playoff game? That's a mean thing to do.


Yeah I heard they are doing away with the Blackout rules next year. I mean can you really blame people for not buying tickets? Like you said they are expensive first of all. Also most people (not me) aren't going to buy tickets to a game that's being played in freezing temperatures when they can just watch the game on the the big screen TV all warm on their couch.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah I heard they are doing away with the Blackout rules next year. I mean can you really blame people for not buying tickets? Like you said they are expensive first of all. Also most people (not me) aren't going to buy tickets to a game that's being played in freezing temperatures when they can just watch the game on the the big screen TV all warm on their couch.


 I pay enough for cable TV! :fall
The snacks are cheaper, too :wink.


----------



## BTAG

Bring on the Broncos! Third and final round.


----------



## Zeeshan

BTAG said:


> Bring on the Broncos! Third and final round.


Would be a very good bad. The chargers are red hot and the Payton has never been a good quarterback in the playoffs


----------



## M0rbid

Zeeshan said:


> Would be a very good bad. The chargers are red hot and the *Payton has never been a good quarterback in the playoffs*


More like never been a good quarterback in cold/windy weather.


----------



## Zeeshan

M0rbid said:


> More like never been a good quarterback in cold/windy weather.


That's not true

It's just the pressure it gets to him


----------



## BTAG

M0rbid said:


> More like never been a good quarterback in cold/windy weather.


He still underperformed in the playoffs when he played in a dome. With that roster they always had in Indy, they really should've succeeded in the playoffs more than they did. I have no right to talk though, considering the Chargers had an incredible roster every year, and massively underachieved.


----------



## WhoDey85

Hold me MM. Tell me everything is going to be alright.


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Hold me MM. Tell me everything is going to be alright.


 :lol - yes, I am in shock, too. I wanted so bad to take a nap today (I only had ONE cup of coffee - so it was ALL nerves!), but couldn't!

What happened to our team?! Andy Dalton kept getting attacked my the two dudes on the Chargers team. He kept throwing the ball in weird directions.

They still exceeded my expectations this year, but I really think they could have won this game.

THEN! A double disappointment - THIS STORM! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

An inch of RAIN, and then an inch of snow?! I am MAD!


----------



## Zeppelin

Hawks going to kill the Saints if Saturday.

# Beast Mode


----------



## Evo1114

Well, it was a fun game last night at Lambeau except for the outcome. Packers stuck to the script of being unable to make a stop on defense in the 4th Quarter and also allowing Kaepernick to run all over them. Sigh. 'Twas fun though...and not nearly as cold as everybody was making it out to be. Our seats were in the north end zone though, so the wind was at our backs. I was nice and toasty all game.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

http://www.patspulpit.com/2014/1/7/5284286/pack-it-up-chargers-win-the-super-bowl i love these random streaks/predictors. How crazy would it be if the streak continues?


----------



## Zeppelin

Go Hawks.


----------



## anonymid

I don't know what Dan Dierdorf is smoking, but the safety clearly was the preferable result there from the Pats point of view, wasn't it? Seems to me that safety + whatever the Colts do following the free kick would, much more often than not, result in fewer points allowed than handing the Colts the ball at the 1-yard line, which is virtually an automatic touchdown . . .


----------



## Gavroche

Wes Welker has been vindicated. Belichick and Kraft have egg on their faces, not only for not re-signing Welker, but for their waste of a pick and contract with Aaron Hernandez. People are going to sing the praises of Brady & Belichick saying they did so much with so little; I'm not buying it. They won a weak division and beat an average team (at best) in the Colts to get to the AFC Championship, that's it, I'm not impressed. It's not like they won two road playoff games to get to the championship game. Brady and Belichick are beyond pats on the back for good effort; their season was a failure.


----------



## WhoDey85

lmao at Sherman. Sounded like we were watching WWE.


----------



## Zeppelin

WhoDey85 said:


> lmao at Sherman. Sounded like we were watching WWE.


That was one of the best parts of the game :lol.


----------



## Cam1

Browner and Revis... so weird to think they are both Patriots now. Could be great if they both stay on the field.


----------



## millenniumman75

Zeppelin said:


> Go Hawks.


Oh, for the love the of the game, put some clothes ON! :fall
That guy had to have seen a day in court!


----------

